# Emerson College PT Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Part-Time Dispatcher
Institution:
*Emerson College*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
10/14/2016

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

Emerson College

Part-Time Dispatcher

*Description:* 
The dispatcher serves as the first point of contact for campus police officers, students, members of the College community and other outside Public Safety agencies.

*Campus Location:* Boston Campus

*Required Knowledge:* 
Must have excellent organizational and communication skills , PC skills, and the ability to handle confidential information.

*Preferred/Desirable Knowledge:* 
Certified or experienced in LEAPS/CJIS

*Required Prior Work Experience:* 
Entry Level

*Classification Title:* Intermediate Support

*Salary Grade:* 13 
*Min Salary:* 
*25th:* 
*Mid Salary:* 
*75th:* 
*Max Salary:*

*Job Family:* Support

*To apply, please visit:* www.emerson.edu

jeid-9c97a88a8693e046acb204eb35fdb96c

*Application Information*
Contact:
Emerson College

Online App. Form:
http://apptrkr.com/884839


----------

